

What irks you about email? - squareoneapp

Hi HN,<p>I am working with a team of hackers on an app seeking to redefine the mobile email experience, and finally eliminate the obsolete concept of an inbox.
As we're getting ready for alpha testing of our prototype, here's a question for you that I'm sure many will have an answer to ready on their mind: what irks you most about email on your phone? And, in an ideal world, how should that aspect of mobile email be changed?
======
jmock
I personally hate having to parse through all the commercial/sale/etc emails
that flood my inbox every day.

------
yashchandra
Mobile email pain point: Not able to open and read attachments that are only
designed for desktops (e.g. word,pdf docs look horrible and difficult to
scroll through in mobile)

